
IBM Charged a Company Rs. 9.5 Crore for an App, a Developer Made It in 4 Mins - krisgenre
http://www.officechai.com/news/ibm-charged-a-company-rs-9-5-crore-for-an-app-this-developer-just-made-it-in-4-mins/
======
SixSigma
Invoice from General Electric to Ford Motor Company

Itemised as requested

Making chalk mark on generator $1.

Knowing where to make mark $9,999.

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/charles-proteus-
steinm...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/charles-proteus-steinmetz-
the-wizard-of-schenectady-51912022/?no-ist)

